# Baby Whale ?



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

Any info on them ?
They look cool and seem tame I would like to find out more about them 
before buying any.
 Thanks 
ANT


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

All I can really say is that they are a morymid ( spelling? ), use electric signals to some point to find food, get around 6 inches ( I have heard they get bigger but i've never seen them get any bigger than this), and you need to be careful with tankmates.

They are usually peaceful but will eat tankmates if they are small enough, they also get picked on very easily. The one I had always hid in the plants and would always be picked on by my angelfish.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've heard they aren't the easiest fish to care for, get bout 4.5-6 inches long, should only be one a tank, neutral ph is good 6.5-7.5, and they need small live food and I think possible tankmates would be peacful ones that aren't too small.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/wild/baby_whales.htm
Not much detailed info, but a start.


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for the help I found some good info on them to they look neat but way to much work for me .

The bad points for me are they are fond of jumping enough so that you have to seal all holes in your tank.Live and frozen are all they eat they grow up to up to 8" long .
They eat there tank mates but are shy and easily picked on they prefer to hide .You can have one or more than six .Eight or more is better because they fight with each other in smaller groups and need to be checked daily for wounds.

I spend at least one hour a day with my fish just watching and enjoying them whales sound like to much work for me think ill go and get some more Corey's instead.
Thanks 
ANT.


----------

